# Preguntas sobre esquema de amplificador



## Pollo PS2 (Jun 18, 2012)

Lo tengo montando y funcionando, pero me gustaría comprender el funcionamiento de los circuitos que monto.

Si no me equivoco, ¿esto es un amplificador en clase AB no?

¿Cuál es la función de BD237? 

¿Y la configuración de los dos BC557 qué función realiza (la primera)? ¿Tienen configuración de emisor común?

¿Y la configuración de los dos últimos BC557 qué función realiza? ¿Tienen configuración de emisor común de nuevo?

No entiendo para nada la función de los 1N4148, ¿será para disminuir voltajes y ajustarlos para polarizaciones correctas? El que está acoplado al colector de los dos últimos BC557 sirven para realimentar o algo así?

¿La red de resistencias de 200, 100 y 0,5 ohms es para proteger los transistores en caso de cortocircuito?

Gracias y un saludo, espero que a alguien le sirva el diagrama.


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 18, 2012)

Pollo PS2 dijo:


> Si no me equivoco, ¿esto es un amplificador en clase AB no?


Asi es...



Pollo PS2 dijo:


> ¿Cuál es la función de BD237?


Es donde la señal se amplificad en voltaje, para luego pasar a los transistores de salida donde la señal se amplifica en corriente...



Pollo PS2 dijo:


> ¿Y la configuración de los dos BC557 qué función realiza (la primera)? ¿Tienen configuración de emisor común?


Es un amplificador diferencial. Estan en emisor comun.



Pollo PS2 dijo:


> ¿Y la configuración de los dos últimos BC557 qué función realiza? ¿Tienen configuración de emisor común de nuevo?


Son parte del circuito de protección contra corto-circuitos. Estan en emisor comun.



Pollo PS2 dijo:


> No entiendo para nada la función de los 1N4148, ¿será para disminuir voltajes y ajustarlos para polarizaciones correctas? El que está acoplado al colector de los dos últimos BC557 sirven para realimentar o algo así?


Es para rectificar la señal correspondiente a cada semiciclo que los transistores deben "monitorear" sin ellos, probablemente los transistores estallarían



Pollo PS2 dijo:


> ¿La red de resistencias de 200, 100 y 0,5 ohms es para proteger los transistores en caso de cortocircuito?


Las resistencias de 200Ω y 100Ω forman parte del circuito de protección, las resistencias de 0.5Ω son para limitar la corriente de salida de los transistores...

Para todo lo demás existe el buscador del foro. Saludos...


----------



## Pollo PS2 (Jun 18, 2012)

Muchas gracias, me ha servido de una gran ayuda. Buscaré mejor.

De verdad, gracias.



PD: Sobre los 1n4148 para monitorear, te refieres al tiempo en que las bases de los transistores finales no están polarizados, ¿cierto?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 18, 2012)

Yo probaría poner un 1N4148 menos , de los 3 en serie con el colector del BD237 , esa ha de estar trabajando calentando los BDX


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 18, 2012)

Pollo PS2 dijo:


> Sobre los 1n4148 para monitorear, te refieres al tiempo en que las bases de los transistores finales no están polarizados, ¿cierto?


Si asi es, la idea es que el transistor reciba la señal que le corresponde a cada ciclo. La idea inicial de este circuito es suprimir la señal de base cuando llega a cierto nivel peligroso para los transistores finales, en lo personal lo veo muy "Kamikase"  pero hay a quienes les encanta...


DOSMETROS dijo:


> Yo probaría poner un 1N4148 menos , de los 3 en serie con el colector del BD237 , esa ha de estar trabajando calentando los BDX


Opino lo mismo, es mas yo hubiese usado mejor un par de 1N4002


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 18, 2012)

¿ Y que hacemos con las resistencias de 1 k  de las bases de los BDX  ?


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 18, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> ¿ Y que hacemos con las resistencias de 1 k de las bases de los BDX  ?


Esas son para evitar que cuando la proteccion contra corto-circuitos se active, el resto del ampli se incendie (Me consta ) aunque las veo muy altas...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 18, 2012)

Eso digo , no digo de eliminarlas , digo de adecuarlas . . .


----------



## Pollo PS2 (Jun 18, 2012)

Creo que las que tengo puestas son de 470 ohms y están errados esos valores (creo, luego os digo). ¿Lo véis un buen diseño?


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 18, 2012)

Pollo PS2 dijo:


> Creo que las que tengo puestas son de 470 ohms y están errados esos valores (creo, luego os digo).


 Si, creo que 470Ω sería lo ideal...


Pollo PS2 dijo:


> ¿Lo véis un buen diseño?


Es el diseño ideal para conocer la anatomía de un amplificador


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 18, 2012)

Ese 1uF en base colector del BD237 ¿ no es demasiado ?


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 18, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ese 1uF en base colector del BD237 ¿ no es demasiado ?


Quien sabe si su verdadero proposito era hacer que el ampli trabajara de 20Hz a 1Khz aproximadamente 

Que te parecen mejor 100pF?


----------



## Pollo PS2 (Jun 19, 2012)

Una pregunta, ¿para qué se necesita el amplificador diferencial? ¿La salida de corriente es la unión de los emisores?



PD: Creo que es para cancelar en fase ruido de fondo, ¿es posible?


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 19, 2012)

Pollo PS2 dijo:


> Creo que es para cancelar en fase ruido de fondo, ¿es posible?


Correcto  ademas de eso se hace mas facil hacer una red de retroalimentación negativa que a su vez contribuye a disminuir la distorsion de cruce...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 19, 2012)

http://www.google.com.ar/#hl=es&gs_....,cf.osb&fp=674dc92bff99ca25&biw=1024&bih=595 

Saludos !


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 19, 2012)

Lo que pasa es que en google la información sobre las etapas diferenciales es muy amplia para no llamarla ambigua, creo que este es más especifico...

http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/doc_amplificadores/diferencial/Diferencial.html


----------



## Pollo PS2 (Jun 19, 2012)

DOSMETROS y Ratmayor gracias por la ayuda, pero por favor no se piensen que pregunto por gandulería, por favor. Entiendo que un amplificador diferencial amplía la diferencia de voltaje entre dos señales pero no sabía para qué era (he buscado en google antes de preguntar). Mi flojo son los transistores (creo que se nota) jeje.

Gracias y un saludo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 19, 2012)

Los amplificadores diferenciales también son Operacionales.

Se utilizan para disminuir ruidos a la entrada , sobre todo los de 50 , 60 , 100 o 120 Hz de la alimentación.

Saludos !

P.D.: Probá de poner 2 y no 3 díodos y achicá el capacitor de 1uF a 0,1uF


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 19, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> P.D.: Probá de poner 2 y no 3 díodos y achicá el capacitor de 1uF a 0,1uF


0,1uF no sigue siendo demasiado? hice un ampli similar y usé uno de 47pF


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 19, 2012)

Por las dudas me fuí para arriba , no sea que le oscile y . . .


----------



## Pollo PS2 (Jun 19, 2012)

Una pregunta, ¿y porqué he de eliminar un diodo? ¿No se ajusta así correctamente la polarización de los transistores finales?

Sobre cambiar el condensador aún tengo que hacerlo, a la entrada se conectará un previo valvular con el circuito de tupolev, me gustaría probar el cambio con el previo ya funcionando (tengo problemas con la ecualización de tal previo).

Gracias de nuevo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 19, 2012)

Con ese capacitor se evitan las posibles oscilaciones-muerte del amplificador , pero si es demasiado grande (tu caso) te quedás sin agudos 

Dos transistores de salida son dos junturas , con dos díodos estarias bien , con tres díodos te vas más hacia clase A , el tema es que hay peligro de se embale en temperatura y chau salida.

Deberías poner esos dos o tres díodos en contacto térmico (no eléctrico) con el disipador.

Otra mejora sería cambiar los díodos por un multiplicador VBE , pero necesita calibración.


----------



## Guzman (Jun 2, 2016)

Hola colegas necesito saber el límite de voltaje que soporta este amplificador


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 2, 2016)

Calculo que andará por los ±45 Vdc

Saludos !


----------

